# Parking Pass - Scammers!!!



## andersonhelp (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey Everybody,

Just wanted to share a quick story as I start out my morning here at Wyndham Cypress Palms.  I checked in around Midnight lastnight "1/16/2015" and everything actually went pretty good and fast.  The gentlemen had just finished up and as I was walking out the door he said "Oh, I almost forgot, you need to come back here tomorrow morning between 8:30 and 9 and come to this desk and pick up your parking pass".  I just smiled and said "sure".  

For all of you who are new to this site, this is a scam.  They want me to come back there to get the "parking pass" so then they will try to lure me into a high intense negotiation that I need more points or there is a new and better package for an extra 150,000 points for $17,000.  Whatever the case may be, they just wanted to get me back there.  So will my care get towed out of the parking lot because I don't have a parking pass?  Absolutely not, when I checked in he had me write my make and model and license plate number down, so I'm pretty sure they know I'm a guest

Got to the room, unhooked the phones as usual so they won't be calling me everyday 7 times and I'm just going to sit back and relax for 5 nights

Cheers 

p.s. If you think Wyndham is a great deal and want a Timeshare check out ebay.com and look up Wyndham timeshare points and see how much they really are worth.  Just saw one for 406,000 points for $330.  If you are stuck on wyndham and have to buy it, buy RESALE ON EBAY!!!  Do not give these people Thousand's of your hard earned dollars for the same thing on EBAY!!!


----------



## 55plus (Jan 17, 2015)

Timeshare sales weasels have to make a living too. There are a lot of elderly couples, young couples and everything in between who can't afford developer prices and are unaware of the scam - that's their target audience. The only way to locate them is to go after everyone. They do this by luring them with gift cards, crap, etc., when they obtain a parking pass. That's the choke point for almost all guests.


----------



## am1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nothing like a free gift for a few hours of vacation time. 

My bottom line is All inclusive for at 2 least for a week.


----------



## bobgolf (Jan 17, 2015)

The need for a parking pass depends on the property. Glacier Canyon in Wisconsin Dells has a parking lot shared by guests not part of the Wyndham property. I haven't displayed a pass the past few times. We were at Palm Aire a few weeks ago and it is a gated lot so a pass is required to come and go. Ocean front properties like Ocean Walk I always get a pass since I don't want the rental car towed. 

The bottom line you can forego the parking pass desk if you know the property isn't limited to Wyndham. I personally don't have a problem saying no to the presentation and pick up the pass. I will admit last few presentations have been worth the Visa card. The lies get better and better if all your points are resale.


----------



## DAman (Jan 17, 2015)

Parking pass guy at South Shore Tahoe gave me a snide reply when I told him I was in a hurry to watch end of Colts/Broncos game last Sunday and to please just give me my pass so I could watch the fourth quarter.

I have no intention of doing any presentation and usually ask front desk personnel for pass so I can bypass the sales pitch. 

The pass people always try to engage me in conversation and I am almost always curt in my replies.  

At check in all I want to do is get to my room(and then unplug my phone).


----------



## Luanne (Jan 17, 2015)

We've stayed at several Wyndham properties and have usually managed to get the parking pass without too much hassle.  At one place dh went ahead and signed up for a sales presentation knowing we were leaving the day before he scheduled it.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 17, 2015)

There was no drama over the parking pass at Wyndham Westwinds (Myrtle Beach) or more recently at Wyndham Riverside Suites (San Antonio).  The worst that I've experienced was at Wyndham Hawaiian Village (Kona) where they hold the pass hostage along with a box of $3 chocolate covered macadamias.

Just say no!  If you are a registered guest there, they cannot refuse to give you a parking pass just because you don't want to do their timeshare presentation or owners update/workshop.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 17, 2015)

I got into an argument with the parking pass guy at Wyndham Mauna Loa Village in Kona. He was rude and insulting when I tried to explain that I was familiar with the area, I didn't need any tours arranged, and that I just wanted to get to my room after an exhausting travel day.  He wouldn't give in, and kept making comments like, "What if I told you that I could make your timeshare pay its own maintenance fees?"  I said I knew all about that, and wasn't interested, and I just wanted my parking pass.  He continued to hold the parking pass hostage, and the line behind me got longer and longer.

In reply, I finally turned to face the line behind me, and started LOUDLY declaring words to the effect of, "What if I told you and EVERYONE ELSE IN THS ROOM that I buy all my timeshares on the resale market, where they cost pennies on the dollar? Why should I pay you thousands when I can get the same thing for free on eBay???"  He actually blushed, and finally said very quietly, "Well, no need to get nasty!"  I just glared at him and held out my hand for the pass.  Yeah, right.  Give me my damn parking pass.  Jerk.  What an awful way to start a relaxing vacation.

Dave


----------



## andersonhelp (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, by no means am I telling you not to get the parking pass.  I just choose not to and have never gotten towed.


----------



## spackler (Jan 17, 2015)

Can't you just show up with some eBay/TUG printouts of recent resale prices?  Should make for a quick owner's update.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 17, 2015)

The gal who got me at the "Owners Workshop" at San Antonio's La Cascada this past week was shocked to hear that I had given away more timeshares than I own right now.  She asked why I would give away something worth so much . . . and I told her because I paid little to nothing for most of them.

She feigned surprise, until I loudly said that I paid $2,500 on the resale market for a floating 1-52 annual week in Waikiki with a MF of around $500 and an RCI TPU of between 45 and 55.  And oh yeah,  NO I won't PIC it into Wyndham!

They can be a royal PITA but there are ways to deal with them.  Sorry BMW that you had to resort to such just for a darn parking pass.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 17, 2015)

andersonhelp said:


> Yes, by no means am I telling you not to get the parking pass.  I just choose not to and have never gotten towed.



Well your message was a little more than that.  Calling them "scammers" to start with . . . and then preaching to the choir here as though most of us don't have a good understanding of things.  With just 13 posts, it would seem you would be the "newbie" here so please, lay off the lectures.

I can almost guarantee you that you will one day find your car ticketed or towed because you opted to completely ignore the "parking pass policy" at the resort you're staying at.

Of course if you get a ticket, you'll be able to fight it, but I'm guessing that hassle will rank right up there with firmly saying NO to the request to schedule an owners update.


----------



## ricknhsv (Jan 17, 2015)

I went to Bonnet Creek and they had me do an owner's update - I ended up buying and then rescinding when I got home. A month or so later in December I went to Nashville for a long weekend and wasted 5 HOURS saying no, no, no. Finally just to get the hell out of there I signed up for a Club Wyndham Access package of 105K points for $20K and 14.99% interest. I came home and rescinded again. 

I hope they put me on a list so that I won't be eligible for their  stupid presentations. I kept telling them I wasn't interested in going into debt but they wouldn't take no for an answer. I am resolved NOT to go to anymore "Owner Updates". I gave them a scathing review when they emailed me a questionnaire - not that it will do any good. Those sales guys are just evil. They prey on people who don't know better a friend of mine is in debt $25K for something he probably could have gotten for less than $1K.


----------



## ricknhsv (Jan 17, 2015)

I really think there should be laws in place to protect people - they are slicker than any used car salesman. :annoyed: I know that they need to make a buck but their tactics are immoral.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 17, 2015)

ricknhsv said:


> I really think there should be laws in place to protect people - they are slicker than any used car salesman. :annoyed: I know that they need to make a buck but their tactics are immoral.



Exactly right
used car salesman go to timeshare presentations to learn how its done. 

There are laws to protect people. Evert contract is required to include a recession clause giving the buyer a period of time to change their mind, In the several Ive seen its in bold print directly above the signature block (in Florida the rescission period is 10 days)

The problem is no one reads the contract and they believe the salesman's lies.  and some folks cant say no.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 17, 2015)

ricknhsv said:


> I went to Bonnet Creek and they had me do an owner's update - I ended up buying and then rescinding when I got home. A month or so later in December I went to Nashville for a long weekend and wasted 5 HOURS saying no, no, no. Finally just to get the hell out of there I signed up for a Club Wyndham Access package of 105K points for $20K and 14.99% interest. I came home and rescinded again.
> 
> I hope they put me on a list so that I won't be eligible for their stupid presentations. I kept telling them I wasn't interested in going into debt but they wouldn't take no for an answer. I am resolved NOT to go to anymore "Owner Updates". I gave them a scathing review when they emailed me a questionnaire - not that it will do any good. Those sales guys are just evil. They prey on people who don't know better a friend of mine is in debt $25K for something he probably could have gotten for less than $1K.



Just say no to the invitation, since they have already identified your weak points and included them in their CRM software notes.


----------



## linpat (Jan 17, 2015)

*Smiled sweetly*

A year or so ago I checked into Wyndham Kingsgate and the parking pass guy said that it looked like they didn't have my cell phone number. He looked up expectantly, ready to write down my number - I just smiled and said " no you don't, do you?" He got the point and I got the parkng pass.


----------



## pbarager (Jan 20, 2015)

Last month at Great Smokies Lodge we told the salesman we were resale owners.  He just smiled and said "I guess I won't be selling you anything!"  Very polite and straight off to gifting.  The next week in Nashville we went for lunch and $150 AMEX card the were more aggressive until I held up my phone with an Ebay Wyndham listing and said to my wife " Hey, maybe we should buy some more points!"  Update was over and off to gifting!! :rofl:


----------



## andersonhelp (Jan 20, 2015)

Timeshare Von,

The only message I wanted to get across is that buying into Wyndham is a rip off.  My parents did it four years ago in Vegas and are now stuck with it.  We went to Star Island a few years ago and they talked my parents into buying more for $18,000.  That's when I started doing the research and found TUGBBS.  I notified my dad of this site and he cancelled his contract the next day!!!  Am I a newbie, yeah I guess you could say that because I have only posted 13 times, but I've invested hours of research into this site.  

I posed this because I want other people who have just bought into Wyndham to have an idea of what they are up to.  Some people can't say "no" so I just wanted to give these people a heads up of what they are up to.  Isn't this site used to inform Wyndham owners of what's going on or are we just supposed to keep everything a secret and keep purchasing points from Wyndham for thousands of dollars when you can get it for pennies on Ebay?  

When I wrote this post I was not talking to the people who have been with Wyndham for a long time and know exactly what's going on like you, I was trying to get through to new people and just give them a heads up.  So maybe just lay off a little bit on the rudeness and stop treating members like babies if they only have a certain number of posts.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jan 20, 2015)

ricknhsv said:


> I went to Bonnet Creek and they had me do an owner's update - I ended up buying and then rescinding when I got home. A month or so later in December I went to Nashville for a long weekend and wasted 5 HOURS saying no, no, no. Finally just to get the hell out of there I signed up for a Club Wyndham Access package of 105K points for $20K and 14.99% interest. I came home and rescinded again.



Whooee...I wonder if everyone began going to these 'updates' and then rescinding immediately (even telling them in the update room that we plan to do it) if perhaps they will change how they do all this. 

Perhaps resort wear shirts that say "just rescind" across the back?

My chosen way is to use the broken record technique. I hold out my hand and say over and over "please just give me our parking pass". No arguing at all... just the same thing until I get it. It helps to have a battle plan!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 20, 2015)

I just wear my TUG T-shirt with the *Buy Resale- Save Thou$and$* on it. Best way I know to shorten an encounter.

Jim


----------



## ricknhsv (Jan 20, 2015)

pbarager said:


> The next week in Nashville we went for lunch and $150 AMEX card the were more aggressive until I held up my phone with an Ebay Wyndham listing and said to my wife " Hey, maybe we should buy some more points!"  Update was over and off to gifting!! :rofl:



LOL! I love that! :hysterical: I'm not going to their updates anymore. Just a waste of my vacation time and their time too as I rescind. I just am so glad I found TUG back in 2009! 

Rick


----------



## andersonhelp (Jan 20, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I just wear my TUG T-shirt with the *Buy Resale- Save Thou$and$* on it. Best way I know to shorten an encounter.
> 
> Jim



Where can I get one of those shirts???  That's great


----------



## andersonhelp (Jan 20, 2015)

I also realize there are people out there who like to go to these updates and receive free stuff like gift cards, arcade coins, and discount tickets @ Disney and such and not sign up for additional contracts.  That is fine if that's what you are going for.  To me my time is too valuable when I'm on vacation to spend 90 minutes or more listening to sale pitches when I could be relaxing by the pool or spending time with my family.  That's just how I feel about it.  

Thank God for TUG and all you great people who have shared your stories to help others save THOUSANDS!!!!!


----------



## CO skier (Jan 20, 2015)

Timeshare Von said:


> I can almost guarantee you that you will one day find your car ticketed or towed because you opted to completely ignore the "parking pass policy" at the resort you're staying at.



Has anyone ever had their car ticketed or towed for failing to display a parking pass?  That _would _be news.

The paper parking passes are worthless ruses -- or "scams" -- to strong-arm people into signing up for a high pressure sales presentation.  I, too, ignore the parking pass desks at Wyndham and WorldMark resorts -- and unplug the phones in the room -- never had a problem.

To access any controlled parking, such as under building parking, requires a room key card for access.  Here, again, the paper parking pass from sales is worthless; my room key works fine without it.

And what a coincidence; the Wyndham and WorldMark resorts that do not have a sales office do not have a parking pass desk and don't require parking passes on vehicles.


----------



## NHTraveler (Jan 21, 2015)

andersonhelp said:


> Where can I get one of those shirts???  That's great



Cafe Press.  I lost a lot of weight, so I just recently bought a new one, since the old on was too big.  Come in three colors.  I also wear mine the presentations.

http://www.cafepress.com/mf/79894584/tug-oval-logo_tshirt?productId=883115971


----------



## massvacationer (Jan 21, 2015)

CO skier said:


> Has anyone ever had their car ticketed or towed for failing to display a parking pass?  That _would _be news.
> 
> The paper parking passes are worthless ruses -- or "scams" -- to strong-arm people into signing up for a high pressure sales presentation.  I, too, ignore the parking pass desks at Wyndham and WorldMark resorts -- and unplug the phones in the room -- never had a problem.
> 
> ...



At Wyndham Bentley Brook and all of the Wyndhams in Newport RI, a parking pass is a necessity.  All these resorts occupy space where parking is at a premium and non-guests do try to illegally park in resort parking lots (which are not gated).  So these resorts have private security guards who do check cars and do tow cars without parking permits.

So you do need a permit.  These resorts usually have no salespeople on site, so you usually get your pass from the check-in desk.


----------



## Ron2 (Jan 21, 2015)

massvacationer said:


> At Wyndham Bentley Brook and all of the Wyndhams in Newport RI, a parking pass is a necessity.  All these resorts occupy space where parking is at a premium and non-guests do try to illegally park in resort parking lots (which are not gated).  So these resorts have private security guards who do check cars and do tow cars without parking permits.
> 
> So you do need a permit.  These resorts usually have no salespeople on site, so you usually get your pass from the check-in desk.



This is correct. In fact at Newport Onshore you not only need the parking permit, you need to park in the space you are assigned.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 21, 2015)

NHTraveler said:


> Cafe Press.  I lost a lot of weight, so I just recently bought a new one, since the old on was too big.  Come in three colors.  I also wear mine the presentations.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/mf/79894584/tug-oval-logo_tshirt?productId=883115971



I have one too but if you want to add "buy resale, save thousands" you'll have to get it done somewhere and I don't know if café press will do it.


----------



## Pietin (Jan 22, 2015)

We did Bonnet Creek for a $150 Amex card.  The sales guy told how good we did buying resale and still tried to sell us onto “open up our account” and how “useless resale points would be once Voyager is on-line.”  We declined any new point so he told us we should stop going on presentations, even if the gift is good, because the points deal they present us will just keep going up, then he said we could just tell the parking pass people we don’t want an update.  We aren’t obligated to go.  

Now where the fun it that.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 22, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> I have one too but if you want to add "*buy resale, save thousands*" you'll have to get it done somewhere and I don't know if café press will do it.



My wife is an artist with good lettering skills. She painted the quoted phrase on the back of mine with fabric paint from Michael's. You could have the lettering professionally done at most any t-shirt shop that does personalizing.

Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 22, 2015)

Pietin said:


> ......then he said we could just tell the parking pass people we don’t want an update.  We aren’t obligated to go.
> 
> Now where the fun it that.



No, the real issue is there ain't no $$$$ in not going. 

$150 is in the "real money" category of gifts.


----------



## falcon (Jan 28, 2015)

*Parking Pass Scam*

Yes, the same happened to us at Wynham in Orlando.  After driving for two days and waiting in a check-in line for over 1/2 hour, I was annoyed about having to yet again wait for a parking pass.  I told them I didn't want their free gift, "just give me my parking pass please" and that I was not happy about their tactics.


----------

